# Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest?



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6, 2.0, 1.8T....any interest?*

Local Link rep is planning on making a plug-in ECU for my VR6T. It will be based on the Link Plus engine management. The plan is to make a plug-in harness that will connect directly to the factory ECU connector. The system will use the existing factory sensor plus a MAP sensor. Check out the links below for more info on the Link system. You can also download the PClink software which is used to program the ECU. An optional module can also be used instead of a laptop to program the unit.
http://link-electro.co.nz/lem_link_plus.html
http://link-electro.co.nz/pclink.html
If you're interested or would like more info email me at [email protected]
Disclaimer: I'm not affiliated with Link Electrosystem or it's distributor.....I'm just looking for a clean and functional standalone setup for my VR6T.


[Modified by CyberGTi, 4:28 PM 9-4-2002]


----------



## speed51133!! (Aug 7, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

link is alright, all the miata boys run it.
its not that simple to tune though. its more complicated than other systems.
if your going to have someone else tune it anyways, go for it!
there isnt anything real complicated about installing stand alone even when its not plug and play though.


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (speed51133!!)*

Being plug and play would be HELLA nice, especially for those who are trying not to mod their brand new car toooo much


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (2kjettaguy)*

youre SC doesnt count as too much


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (evoeone)*

would this be like sds or a tec 2, 3 kind of thing? how mcuh is it? what does it do? can anyone break it down easier cause i'm sure I'm not the only MK4 2.0T'r that isn't familiar with stand alone systems....thanks in advance ppl
basically can it do what sds does for cheaper


----------



## evoeone (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (evoeone)*

never mind i just read it...so basically its like a programmed stand alone that replaces the factorey ecu.....cool...no labtop


----------



## Chris_P (Apr 14, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

Looks pretty good. Fairly easy to navigate the software. The handheld programmer is probably even simpler to use.
Chris


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (Chris_P)*

No kidding my supercharger isn't much, but I want to go turbo someday. When I do I am going all out and doing everything right. I want standalone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (2kjettaguy)*

basically I am saying I am interested in this, even if I don't have a T3/T4 right now


----------



## avw4me (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (2kjettaguy)*

Looks very interesting.


----------



## turbojeta3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (avw4me)*

I would be interested


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (Chris_P)*

link is not that simple to program solo.
im telling you. ive done it, and ive done sds. sds is by far simpler to do and understand.


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (speed51133!)*

Yes, I agree. Tuning the Link is not as simple as SDS. But it's no different than most standalones available in the market, Tec, Haltec, Motec, etc. It can be difficult if you don't have a base setup and starting from scratch, which is true for all of them.
I've used the current WinTec (Tech), DTA, AEM. I've also seen both the Motec and Haltec software. I still think that the PCLink (Link) is one of the most user friendly software available for tuning......based on what I've seen during dyno session tuning.
Link's pricing seems to competetive and even lower compared to their competitor for the same functionality.
They are planning on using the LinkPlus unit and making a plug-in harness that will connect to the factory ECU connector. No hard evidence yet that it's doable but they would like to give it a try.
If they cannot do this, I'm going to do my original plan which is to make a harness between the ECU and Connector that will tap the necessary input/output signal. I'll already have a donnor male connector (ECU side). I'm still trying to find the female connector.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

should have told me man!
i threw mine out a few weeks ago!!


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (speed51133!)*

[Modified by CyberGTi, 3:59 PM 12-9-2002]


----------



## toast (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

i emailed bill already. he hasn't gotten back to me yet though. how many people would have to express interest for them to offer the harness? my brother's got the Link for his sti-spec impreza wagon. he likes it. his car runs great.


----------



## GTI RB (Aug 25, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (toast)*

Not that i care much anymore, because i am selling my AEG Turbo for an A2 Hybrid. But just thought i'd add. What about the weak ignition coil on the AEG engine? Would they solve that with a direct replacement or would you have to wait for MSD to come up with something for it. And how long would it be before MSD even showed interest in the MK4 2.0 engine? I think nuespeed is working on this right now, but we all know to take their plans with a grain of salt. Still, a great idea though, less time consuming for the person who has money to throw around.


----------



## toast (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (GTI RB)*

bill emailed me back. he can't promise a release date, but it seems like it might be coming sooner than later. i am pretty sure i will be getting it as soon as it becomes available.


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (toast)*

Update:
Standalone with plug-in harness running! Prototype unit..... 
Everything seems to be working as expected. The harness plugs in between the factory connector and ECU. The factory ECU maintains control of the drive-by-wire throttle. All other engine management are controlled by the standalone ECU. The plus side is that all factory convenience is still functional: cruise control, air conditioning, trip computer (although mpg is not accurate), etc.
Althoug not yet completely tuned, the fuel and ignition management is working excellent. There's a slight stumble on initial acceleration (tuning -- lean spot) but otherwise it runs fine. Highway cruising is also excellent and the closed-loop tuning responds well.
This is on an off the shelf standalone ECU with plug-in harness for MkIV VR6. Absolutely no cutting/tapping on any factory wires so far. The unit can be plugged/un-plugged in a few minutes. Completely reversible to factory control.
That's it for now......I'll continue the tuning and drive for a week or two to see if there are any changes to the throttle control (factory ECU adapatation).......


----------



## Bug_Power (Nov 27, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

Any likelyhood of this thing coming for the 1.8t I've got a T3/T4 with 580cc injectors that I could REALLY use some tuning for. Plus not having to worry about new gauges and stuff would REALLY be nice. I may even keep the bug!


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (Bug_Power)*

If everything works out as planned for the MkIV VR6 there should be no problem making one for the 1.8T.


----------



## ventodan (Feb 15, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

Wow.... Even electromotive couldnt' get the bugs worked out of their plug and play DBW controls for the TEC3


----------



## 1.BillyT (Aug 2, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (ventodan)*

yeah, if they make them for the 1.8t, the flood gates will open up for sure... lots of big power cars will come up...
too bad I am doing the Mk2 swap... well, not really


----------



## underPSI (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (CyberGTi)*

quote:[HR][/HR]If everything works out as planned for the MkIV VR6 there should be no problem making one for the 1.8T. 
[HR][/HR]​Glad to see someone is developing a plug-in system compatible with VW DBW. Can't wait to see further testing results! Hope everything works with your VR6T, then we can move on to the 1.8T. Who knows where this will take us... Maybe other companies (haltech, sds, electromotive, motec, aem, etc...) will be able to use the same principles to make an EMS run in parallel with our stock ECU to allow certain features dependant on the ECU work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

*Re: Plug-in Standalone ECU for MKIV VR6 and 2.0....any interest? (underPSI)*

Wow.... Even electromotive couldnt' get the bugs worked out of their plug and play DBW controls for the TEC3>>>>
hahaha, thanks for the laugh.

Steve Nichols (AussieImportsLLC.com) had a car running Autronic SMC with the DBW intact, the car's owner said he didnt like the way the car drove.... I asked how did it drive, he responded "just like stock"


----------



## CyberGTi (Jan 22, 2002)

LinkPlus is running and still under development with the plug-in harness. Just pulled a couple of dyno runs a few minutes ago. Fuel management and Ignition control is excellent. There's a glitch in power at 4800 rpm that I'm trying to figure out. Drivability is also excellent....need a bit of work on idling........
Torque is 235ft/lbs at 3400 rpm with .45 bar boost on pump gas and conservative ignition timing. HP only peaked at 200 at 4800 rpm where it suddenly dips as if the throtle partially closed.......?????? Otherwise, tuning seems fairly straight forward......
PS...this project is no longer being done by the local Link rep. Instead, I've been doing the development along with a local Audi/VW turbo tuner.......


[Modified by CyberGTi, 3:58 PM 12-9-2002]


----------

